# A Unique Commentary on Romans



## newnature (Dec 5, 2015)

I invite everyone to read a unique commentary on the book of Romans. â€¨

Romans 3:21 BUT NOW, no longer does the human race have to strive to attain and maintain God’s acceptance on the basis of who they are and what they can do. Our decree of judicial perfection in the eyes of God comes not through Christ’s death for our sins, but through our union with Christ’s resurrection life. If a person believes Christ died for their sins, but does not believe that God’s justice was satisfied, when Christ died for those sins, that person has not believed Christ died for their sins. God purchased the human race out of sins dominion, never to be returned to the market place of sin again. â€¨

By removing the sin issue from the table of God’s justice, God effectively canceled Satan’s ownership of all the human race. Satan can lay claim to no person based on that persons sinfulness. If we misunderstand justification, we are going to have a difficult time understanding the cornerstone that comes prior to sanctification. Since people link a justified standing before God with performance of their own, they also link a sanctified standing before God with their own performance. And as a result, they believe the degree to which they stand sanctified in God’s eyes depends entirely upon the degree to which they remain holy in behavior. â€¨

If they do not see themselves as being holy in conduct, they do not believe that God sees them as being holy, either. We need to understand that forgiveness was all upfront and all-inclusive, but when we accept this idea of conditional forgiveness/forgiveness on the installment plan; a little forgiveness here, a little forgiveness there, the need for new forgiveness for new sin, that is the atonement program of Israel. The truth is, our deeds do not determine our destiny, our faith in Christ’s faithfulness determines our destiny. â€¨

Today people think they have to ask God to forgive them for the sins that God is no longer charging to their account in the first place. Ministers of righteousness would have people believe God is not totally reconciled in his mind. Satan and his forces want to keep sin on the table of God’s justice today, as much in the Age of Grace as he has in the other ages. If Satan had known what Jesus Christ would actually accomplish where the sins of the world are concerned, Satan would not have had Christ crucified. â€¨

http://godsreconciliation.blogspot.com/


----------



## RH Clark (Mar 20, 2016)

While there are some points I agree with, I see some statements as glaringly wrong. I agree completely that we need to both identify with Christ's death, in that he died to pay the price for our sins, but also that we are raised up with him in righteousness before God. Yes, we need to see ourselves as righteous before God.

I do not however agree with this taken from the article.
 "The truth is, our deeds do not determine our destiny, our faith in Christ’s faithfulness determines our destiny."

As far as God is concerned then yes, we do not loose our righteous standing because of deeds. Those deeds however can destroy a person's life. Paul spoke of it here."
  Romans 6:16King James Version (KJV)
16 Know ye not, that to whom ye yield yourselves servants to obey, his servants ye are to whom ye obey; whether of sin unto death, or of obedience unto righteousness?

This is not preaching law. I am not saying that we obey and that obedience gives us righteousness. What I am saying is that when we yield to sin we allow Satan an open door to destroy our life. If I get drunk and run over someone and kill them,I don't loose my standing with God, but it still may destroy my life. All sin has consequences.


----------



## jmharris23 (Mar 21, 2016)

> Today people think they have to ask God to forgive them for the sins that God is no longer charging to their account in the first place.



Would you go a little deeper on what this means?


----------



## newnature (Mar 25, 2016)

jmharris23 said:


> Would you go a little deeper on what this means?



These are important words; God’s reconciliation to the human race took place when the human race was actively his enemy, not after the human race repented. Reconciliation simply means a change in status and it is a major issue recognizing reconciliation. 

Reconciliation from God’s advantage point is a done deal, and God is reconciled where the totality of the sin debt of all the human race is concerned. The issue of sin was settled, it is a son issue today, not a sin issue. 

God purchased the human race out of sins dominion never to be returned to the market place of sin again. â€¨By removing the sin issue from the table of God’s justice, God effectively canceled Satan’s ownership of all mankind. 

Reconciliation has to do with God’s justice being satisfied for sins, reconciliation is a sin issue. God forgiving us is not something he must decided to do. Every sin we have or ever will commit was put on Jesus Christ, but how many people in the world miss it, because they think God is still looking at them and judging them and evaluating them on the bases of their performance. 

There are those who mistakenly suppose that reconciliation is the same thing as justification. These people have jumped to the conclusion that Jesus Christ taking the sin issue off the table of God’s justice through his becoming sin for the human race is that which makes a person as righteous as God; they have mistaken reconciliation for justification.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 26, 2016)

We don't need to ask Jesus to forgive us for our sins because he already has. We just need to know and believe that he died on a cross for our sins.

Our repentance is in that belief. From no longer believing that we can save ourselves by following the Law to believing Jesus died for our sins.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 8, 2016)

*The Old Way vs The New Way*

Here's an email note I got today that fits in with the discussion (emphasis mine):  

Under the old way, God grew angry at Israel for their sins. Under the new way, we are saved from God’s anger (Rom. 5:9). Under the old, people were burdened with yearly reminders of their sins. Under the new, God remembers our sins no more (Heb. 8:12). Under the old, the Holy Spirit came upon people temporarily for times of service. Under the new, God’s Spirit lives in us forever (Eph. 1:13–14). Under the old, David pleaded with God so that He wouldn’t remove his Spirit. Under the new, God has made us one spirit with Him (1 Cor. 6:17). And He’ll never leave us (Heb. 13:5). 

from the book God Without Religion

This grace certainly brings life, and a peace that passes all understanding


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 8, 2016)

I, too, believe that we don't have to keep asking forgiveness, but to confess sin.    Sure, in a way, asking forgiveness continually can be a way of confessing, but in the strict sense we are already forgiven.   I don't believe that, once one is saved, that he has to keep asking forgiveness for sin.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 8, 2016)

StriperAddict said:


> Here's an email note I got today that fits in with the discussion (emphasis mine):
> 
> Under the old way, God grew angry at Israel for their sins. Under the new way, we are saved from God’s anger (Rom. 5:9). Under the old, people were burdened with yearly reminders of their sins. Under the new, God remembers our sins no more (Heb. 8:12). Under the old, the Holy Spirit came upon people temporarily for times of service. Under the new, God’s Spirit lives in us forever (Eph. 1:13–14). Under the old, David pleaded with God so that He wouldn’t remove his Spirit. Under the new, God has made us one spirit with Him (1 Cor. 6:17). And He’ll never leave us (Heb. 13:5).
> 
> ...



Maybe, the author agrees with me that the great tribulation and day of the Lord came uner the old way....because God no longer kindles His anger on His people in the new way? Perhaps.


----------



## newnature (Apr 9, 2016)

RH Clark said:


> While there are some points I agree with, I see some statements as glaringly wrong. I agree completely that we need to both identify with Christ's death, in that he died to pay the price for our sins, but also that we are raised up with him in righteousness before God. Yes, we need to see ourselves as righteous before God.
> 
> I do not however agree with this taken from the article.
> "The truth is, our deeds do not determine our destiny, our faith in Christ’s faithfulness determines our destiny."
> ...



Motivation is the key component when it comes to self-sanctification. Do we have a self-sanctification in the positive sense of separating ourselves from those things we know that are not good for us or not good for others, not in order to merit any more righteousness before God through that performance, but in light of all that God has already made us to be IN Christ (Our new identity). â€¨

On the opposite end of that self-sanctification spectrum, we have those who suppose that their behavior is the source of their right standing with God, that is self-sanctification negatively. They suppose that becoming more righteous in practice will make them more righteous in God’s sight, faulty thinking on their part, Paul called it foolish. â€¨

It will not gain them Heaven, it will not help them avoid the second death. Paul lets us know that in the book of Romans that God did not make Heaven for good people, God made Heaven for sinners who are justified freely by God’s grace. â€¨

Paul did not set himself apart in order to gain a greater righteousness before God through his performance, but that he made his life-style (to the best he could) conform to who God had already made him to be in his sanctified or set-apart position being joined to Christ that he might more affectively reach others. â€¨

That was Paul’s key motivation; there is a vast difference in those two motivations. Setting oneself apart for holiness is one thing, setting oneself apart because of the holy standing God has already given that individual in Christ is something altogether different. â€¨

People have a difficult time separating their performance in the flesh from their position in Christ and it was the question from the religiously minded people of Paul’s day that remains the question from the religiously minded people in our day. Most people think in those terms because most people fail to properly understand justification, the cornerstone that comes prior to sanctification. â€¨

If we misunderstand justification, we are going to have a difficult time understanding sanctification. Since people link a justified standing before God with performance of their own, they also link a sanctified standing before God with their own performance. And as a result they believe the degree to which they stand sanctified in God’s eyes depends entirely upon the degree to which they remain holy in behavior. â€¨

If they do not see themselves as being holy in conduct, they do not believe that God sees them as being holy, either. And consequently, if they do not see others as being holy in their attitude and actions, they do not think God sees them as being holy either! Holiness linked to performance is what religion is all about, a new reconciliation over and over and over again. â€¨

If we think that our justified standing before God, our sanctified standing, is contingent upon the presence of holy deeds and the absence of unholy deeds in our life, we are going to think that God’s attitude toward us and therefore, our position with him in Christ is of a fluctuating nature. â€¨

If we think our relationship with God is of a fluctuating nature, we never know where we stand. So, people’s minds are up and down and all around, an emotional roller-coaster as to where does one stand with God? God may be happy with me today, he may very well be angry at me tomorrow is how it is often reasoned. â€¨

Where do people go to see how far they have removed themselves through their behavior from God’s favor? More often than not, they go right back to the Law of Moses taught in the halls of religianity by ministers of righteousness. That can only lead in one direction, instability. â€¨

It is the “I have been good, I have been bad, God’s happy, God’s mad” mindset; a mindset that results in people having to be dishonest with themselves as to their own practical holiness. The religiously minded begin to believe they are indeed measuring up as righteousness becomes relative to those people. â€¨

On the other end of the spectrum, there are people walking away from a God they perceive as being unfair in having created them to fail in the first place. Some take it to the extent of a total denunciation of God altogether. If God does exist, how can he demand perfection? If God does exist, the fact of his fairness or unfairness does not really matter, does it? â€¨

You see, no matter where on the performance spectrum one happens to sit, whether it be the perceived safe-haven of religion or avowed atheism on the other end, a misunderstanding of the need for and the manner of justification (Our righteousification) and sanctification (How we are set apart in Christ), resides at the core of that unstable thinking.


----------



## newnature (Apr 9, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> We don't need to ask Jesus to forgive us for our sins because he already has. We just need to know and believe that he died on a cross for our sins.
> 
> Our repentance is in that belief. From no longer believing that we can save ourselves by following the Law to believing Jesus died for our sins.



God justifies those who take him at his word concerning what his son accomplished; something for nothing! Being declared righteous is God’s gift to the believing sinner and it has nothing whatsoever to do with the sinner himself doing anything to deserve or merit that righteous standing. â€¨

The righteousness God credits to the account of the believer is a righteousness that comes without a cause in the one being declared so. We have to admit, that is difficult for people imbued with the pride of life to imagine. It is difficult to accept because it does not seem fair to the human mind, especially to the religiously minded. â€¨

It does not seem quite right that God could consider someone righteous, especially if that person is not expending the same amount of effort or attention that they are to become righteous by way of his or her practice. One can see why some have called this justification of God; cheap justification, one can see where the pride of life comes up with that notion. â€¨

If it is that easy, (is the idea) if you can obtain righteousness without doing something, or even trying to do something (or at the very least, promising to do something) in order to gain it-why, that would be too easy and that would make it cheap. It is absolutely free, but it was certainly not cheap, it came at tremendous cost. â€¨

What God was doing through his son; God knew about what he intended to do before the world was ever formed, yet, God had kept this secret from ages and generations until it was time for the ascended Jesus Christ to reveal it to the apostle Paul, so that Paul could reveal it to the world. â€¨

Understanding this message is Satan’s major goal during this age of grace, Satan knows the force or the power that emotions play when these emotions become the cement that seals the door of the mind such that a mind remains closed and the door locked. It is not that people cannot see the truth, it is more the fact that they do not want to see the truth. â€¨

To be open to that which moves a person from the mental comfort zone to which that person has become accustomed becomes not only an unsettling inconvenience, it becomes a mind-shaking threat to many people. â€¨

It is easier for these people to remain firmly entrenched in a false system of belief than it is to expose the pride-nature to the possibility of having been wrong and especially for the possibility of having been wrong for many, many years. â€¨

Human wisdom, human reasoning will go to great lengths to deny the truth of God, that God has already reconciled all man to himself through what his son accomplished where their sins are concerned. To think that God has reconciled all man to himself where their sins are concerned smacks man’s self-righteous pride-nature right in the face. â€¨

If the reality of reconciliation must be believed in order for justification or righteousification to become a judicial reality in the mind of God for those who believe that good news message, then we can only expect that Satan’s operation in this age of grace will be to attack the reality of reconciliation with all the religious fervor those who adhere to Satan's false belief systems can muster. â€¨

There are those who mistakenly suppose that reconciliation is the same thing as righteousification. These people have jumped to the conclusion that Christ taking the sin issue off the table of God’s justice through his becoming sin for man is that which makes a man as righteous as God; they have mistaken reconciliation for justification. â€¨

To have your sin slate judicially emptied because Christ died for those sins does not mean that you now possess the righteousness recorded on the slate of the one who died for those sins. How can you get God to reconcile you to himself where your sins are concerned? The fact is, you cannot. â€¨

There is nothing you can do. You do not have to try to get him to do it, you do not have to promise him something in order for him to do it, and you do not even have to ask him to do it because he has already done it. â€¨

The instant you take God at his word that his son resolved God’s justice where all your sins are concerned (past, present, and future), God’s power from on high or what is called holy spirit joins you to his son who died for your sins and thereby you become an instantaneous member of the household of God. â€¨

Those who believe in a belief system known as Universal Reconciliation are not understanding the difference in reconciliation and justification. Belief is necessary for righteousification and that belief is how you are heaven-worthy. â€¨

If you think that the sins Christ paid for are still on the table of God’s justice whether that be your past sins, or your future sins and therefore, in need of further resolution in the judicial mind of Almighty God, you have not understood Paul’s good news that God has reconciled ALL men to himself through the death of his son and therefore he is NO LONGER imputing the sins of the world to the sinners of the world. â€¨

To continue to insist that God’s justice has NOT been resolved where ALL the sins Christ died for are concerned is to deny the truth sitting in 2 Corinthians 5:18-21.


----------



## newnature (Apr 9, 2016)

StriperAddict said:


> Here's an email note I got today that fits in with the discussion (emphasis mine):
> 
> Under the old way, God grew angry at Israel for their sins. Under the new way, we are saved from God’s anger (Rom. 5:9). Under the old, people were burdened with yearly reminders of their sins. Under the new, God remembers our sins no more (Heb. 8:12). Under the old, the Holy Spirit came upon people temporarily for times of service. Under the new, God’s Spirit lives in us forever (Eph. 1:13–14). Under the old, David pleaded with God so that He wouldn’t remove his Spirit. Under the new, God has made us one spirit with Him (1 Cor. 6:17). And He’ll never leave us (Heb. 13:5).
> 
> ...



We live in the coolest age of them all, the Age of Grace. 

It is obvious that God worked through visual evidences in connection with the Israelites, who required a sign during the time that God’s program with Israel was in progress. Yet Israel, for the most part, remained an unbelieving people. 

We are not the sign nation, and we have not become the assumers and fulfillers of God’s program with that sign-nation. Many think we have, that program has been placed on hold while God completes his plan and purpose for the saints of this dispensation. 


We are the saints of a brand new program. While Israel walked by sight, we walk not by sight, but by faith. The focus today is no longer on the outward, but on the inward. God is not giving us those visual manifestations, we have a new apostle through whom we have been given God’s completed instruction.


We have not been promised that earthly kingdom, an earthly inheritance. God has prepared a heavenly habitation for the saints of this dispensation, our citizenship is in heaven. God in his infinite wisdom pre-decreed that every believer would be joined to his son, fully identified with his son. â€¨

God also pre-decided that we the believer would be blessed with all the blessings and privileges of an adopted adult son. God decided in advance that we the believer are to be the praise of the glory of his grace. God has pre-determined all these outcomes for us

Paul was not an earthly kingdom program apostle, God had no need for an additional apostle to fulfill the program of Israel’s promised earthly kingdom. Everything related to Israel’s program comes with the number twelve, God did not add a thirteenth to that program. â€¨

The 12 apostles had been promised that they would each reign on one of twelve thrones that would be set up over the 12 tribes of Israel, when that earthly kingdom was established on planet earth. Israel as a nation rejected their king, they rejected their promised messiah and thus, rejected their kingdom. â€¨

Israel’s promised kingdom was right at their doorstep, right within their grasp, but that promised program was put on hold. The very blood that was to initiate Israel’s New Covenant, we have a fellowship in that, we have a communion with that blood, it’s the blood that redeemed us as well.


----------



## newnature (Apr 9, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Maybe, the author agrees with me that the great tribulation and day of the Lord came uner the old way....because God no longer kindles His anger on His people in the new way? Perhaps.



When the kingdom program was ongoing and Jesus was ready to rule and reign right here on earth, a troubled believer could pray the prayer of faith, when presented with suffering circumstances and those circumstance would disappear. Yahweh provided that prayer of faith, because that kingdom was at hand and the time for troubling circumstances had come to an end. It was time to put an end to pain and suffering, because it was time for the King to rule and reign on this earth. â€¨

Mountain moving faith was Yahweh’s way of being glorified in the sovereign reign of the king. “It shall be done” mountain moving faith used in conjunction with the prayer of faith. Was Jesus pushing them toward faith or was he proving Israel’s lack of faith. â€¨

So an Israelite makes that confession itself would be considered a fruit of righteousness in the eyes of Yahweh. Leviticus 26, beginning with verse 40, is the confession Israel would be called upon to make. Israel would also have to accept the remainder of her punishment, that failure under the law contract would call for and that would be the seven year tribulation. â€¨

Now before that kingdom could be realized, there was a prophetic event that had to take place first. The way Jesus taught has special application to that tribulation period to those people who were being taught to pray in this manner. This will be a very heartfelt prayer during the tribulation period. 

During the time of Jacob’s trouble, the Israelites will be under tremendous persecution from the antichrist. He will be putting Israelites to death for their faith. The Israelites will be praying at that time, “thy kingdom come” the promised earthly kingdom to be set up right here on earth, because the only hope of deliverance for the believing Israelites at that time, will be the coming of the king and setting up of the earthly kingdom. But Israel killed their king.


----------



## hummerpoo (Apr 9, 2016)

Yep, no doubt about it;
We're cool all right;
We are new, the new cool;
We have a new plan,
We are His new favorite;
We have the best apostle ever.
We play catch with the mountain
our forbearers were afraid to approach.
They really blew it;
They could have had it all;
They get second best;
We get first in everything;
We benefit from walking on the mess they made—
We can be pleased about that.
We really make God look good.
Let's just throw the party now.


----------



## gemcgrew (Apr 9, 2016)

hummerpoo said:


> Yep, no doubt about it;
> We're cool all right;
> We are new, the new cool;
> We have a new plan,
> ...


We deserve it because we are awesome!


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 9, 2016)

newnature said:


> But apostate Israel killed our King.



I don't have time to fix the entire mess you made above, but your last sentence has now been edited to make it factual.


----------



## newnature (Apr 10, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> I don't have time to fix the entire mess you made above, but your last sentence has now been edited to make it factual.



It should say, but the leadership of Israel had Roman kill their king?


----------



## hummerpoo (Apr 10, 2016)

newnature said:


> Israel killed their king.





hobbs27 said:


> edited to make it factual. [But apostate Israel killed our King]





newnature said:


> the leadership of Israel had Roman kill their king?



There are paths that lead to Nowhere.
When followed, that is exactly where we arrive.
Isa. 55:10
Act. 2:23
Rm. 5:8
Rev. 13:8
Are signposts not found on such a that path.
Such paths must be abandoned if Somewhere is to be found.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 10, 2016)

hummerpoo said:


> Yep, no doubt about it;
> We're cool all right;
> We are new, the new cool;
> We have a new plan,
> ...



Romans 11 explains that mystery. Even if God controlled the mess, it still went down a certain way. Their transgression means riches for the world. Their rejection brought reconciliation to the world. Branches broken off to allow the grafting in of the Gentiles.

Gentiles were strangers to the heirs of promises, Remnant was chosen, the rest were given eyes of stupor, Gentiles were grafted in, no longer without hope and God. 
Israel grafted back in, eyes no longer closed.

I too think it's time for a celebration.

John 8:36
So if the Son sets you free, you will be free indeed.


----------



## hummerpoo (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 10, 2016)

Romans 16:25
Now to him that is of power to stablish you according to my gospel, and the preaching of Jesus Christ, according to the revelation of the mystery, which was kept secret since the world began,

Colossians 1:26-27
26 Even the mystery which hath been hid from ages and from generations, but now is made manifest to his saints:
27 To whom God would make known what is the riches of the glory of this mystery among the Gentiles; which is Christ in you, the hope of glory:


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 10, 2016)

RH Clark said:


> While there are some points I agree with, I see some statements as glaringly wrong. I agree completely that we need to both identify with Christ's death, in that he died to pay the price for our sins, but also that we are raised up with him in righteousness before God. Yes, we need to see ourselves as righteous before God.
> 
> I do not however agree with this taken from the article.
> "The truth is, our deeds do not determine our destiny, our faith in Christ’s faithfulness determines our destiny."
> ...



It would destroy your physical life. How would it affect the assurance of your eternal spiritual life?

I agree that freedom in Christ isn't an excuse to sin. Just a reason to celebrate.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 10, 2016)

newnature said:


> It should say, but the leadership of Israel had Roman kill their king?



Jesus was/is the leadership of Israel. Christians are Spiritually born into Israel ( Christ)  regardless of race or region . Peter, Barnabus, John, the men of Galilee that accepted Christ as their Savior were the Remnant out of Israel, they were the true Israelites, while the high priest and scribes were apostate Israel. 
 Apostate Israel played the Harlot with Rome ( city of 7 hills) IE (beast with seven heads) to have Jesus crucified.

Peter and the Apostles continued with a Spiritual Israel that knows no boundaries.Christianity is just that, and any other religion, Judiasm included is a false religion!


----------



## newnature (Apr 10, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Jesus was/is the leadership of Israel. Christians are Spiritually born into Israel ( Christ)  regardless of race or region . Peter, Barnabus, John, the men of Galilee that accepted Christ as their Savior were the Remnant out of Israel, they were the true Israelites, while the high priest and scribes were apostate Israel.
> Apostate Israel played the Harlot with Rome ( city of 7 hills) IE (beast with seven heads) to have Jesus crucified.
> 
> Peter and the Apostles continued with a Spiritual Israel that knows no boundaries.Christianity is just that, and any other religion, Judiasm included is a false religion!



Replacement Israel, not in this age of grace. There is no going around Paul, it can't be done. You don't have the chapter and versus to get around Paul.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 10, 2016)

newnature said:


> Replacement Israel, not in this age of grace. There is no going around Paul, it can't be done. You don't have the chapter and versus to get around Paul.



Israel is not replaced, it continued with the Remnant that came out of it. What is known to us as ( Judaism) is not of old Covenant Israel. It's an entirely made up religion, made up after the destruction of the Temple, just like Islam.

Christianity is the religion of Abraham, Jacob , and Issac!  Christianity didn't replace Israel..Christianity always has been Israel.


----------



## newnature (Apr 10, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Israel is not replaced, it continued with the Remnant that came out of it. What is known to us as ( Judaism) is not of old Covenant Israel. It's an entirely made up religion, made up after the destruction of the Temple, just like Islam.
> 
> Christianity is the religion of Abraham, Jacob , and Issac!  Christianity didn't replace Israel..Christianity always has been Israel.



Looks like you forgot one thing, Paul. You are only standing in your own righteousness right now; Adam, Adam in rebellion. Paul talks about a free gift.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 10, 2016)

newnature said:


> Looks like you forgot one thing, Paul. You are only standing in your own righteousness right now; Adam, Adam in rebellion. Paul talks about a free gift.



 I have not forgotten Paul.


----------



## RH Clark (Apr 11, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> It would destroy your physical life. How would it affect the assurance of your eternal spiritual life?
> 
> I agree that freedom in Christ isn't an excuse to sin. Just a reason to celebrate.



It wouldn't. I just don't like the way the author uses the word destiny. I don't view destiny as only spiritual. God surly has a plan and purpose for our physical lives as well, which sin can certainly foul up.


----------



## newnature (Apr 13, 2016)

Salvation is not doing; it is believing! It is counting what God believes to be true for you and about you, as true for you and about you. â€¨

Our performance is not the source of our righteousness before God; the only righteousness God can recognize is our identity in Jesus Christ when it comes to mankind and mankind’s indwelling sin nature in the flesh. â€¨

To believe that what you are doing and what you are restraining yourselves from doing is the way you are earning your righteous standing with God, you have got to put a lot of confidence in your flesh to do that; religiondumb is doing that! â€¨

Those who are IN Jesus Christ are those who are NOT walking after the faulty assumption that their righteousness is related to their performance, that was Israel’s problem. â€¨

Those who are IN Jesus Christ are those who place no confidence in their flesh, but understand, as Paul understood, that in their flesh dwells no good thing. The sanctification that comes by way of being placed INTO Christ - joined to Christ - is identity truth. â€¨

A sanctified identity IN Christ comes not as a result of behavior, it comes as a result of belief! God is not looking at how well we adhere to any standard. God is not looking at our production. God is not looking at our behavior in order to view us as being in favor with him. â€¨

What a marvelous plan God had for us! God has kept the fingerprints of the guilt-worthy off of the righteousness he designed for the guilt-worthy. God’s reconciliation to man is from God’s side only. â€¨

God alone decided to make peace with man, while man is still very much ungodly, a sinner, and while man is an active enemy to God. This one-sided reconciliation on God’s part is self-evident proof of God’s superabundant love to man. â€¨

As far as God is concerned, he loved man so much that he was willing to let his own son die for sinful man, and have his son pay all the penalties of their sins, forget their rebelliousness and overlook their hostility, while they were still sinners, still rebellious, and still hostile. â€¨

God made up his mind to become completely reconciled to mankind before man made any signs of making peace with God. God has told the world through Paul’s teaching’s, that he has reconciled himself to them because of his love for them, and it was God alone who did this harmonious act; they have had nothing to do with it, all they have had to do is to receive the reconciliation that God has made with mankind. â€¨

God has one-sidedly reconciled himself to mankind through what the death of his son accomplished; all sins and hostility are paid for as far as God is concerned. Many people involved in religion’s domain are dealing with God on the basis of probation, rather than salvation. â€¨

Then God must make a decision in their minds, whether or not to save that individual. Their suitability for heaven depends upon their turning away from all of their sins. If they will simply dedicate themselves to no longer to sin, that is the idea. â€¨

God testing over and over again the validity of that dedication. Then God will know if they are truly devoted to him, then he will be able to finally make a decision as to whether or not they are heaven worthy. That is the idea in and in most people’s minds; it is the idea being promoted by ministers of righteousness. â€¨

That is probation, not salvation. God is not testing or proving people today, in order to make a final decision as to whether or not to save them, or to keep them saved. All the saving work that God could possibly do, he has already done through Christ. â€¨

God now holds forth the reconciliation that Christ has accomplished, in his mind, offering man the choice to either accept or reject that gift of salvation. Appreciation based on the reality of salvation, not apprehension based on religion’s message of probation. â€¨

If Satan can keep that glorious message of Paul hidden by blinding people’s eyes to the reality of reconciliation through a message that keeps sin on the table of God’s justice where that sin has already been put away. Many people are living in their minds today with probation rather than salvation. â€¨

With Israel's earthly program being set aside, during this age of grace, no nationality enjoys special favor in the eyes of God; all must come alike to God today. God did not lift up the Gentiles, who had been without God, and put them on an equal or higher plain, than belonged to Israel. â€¨

He concluded Israel in unbelief, as he had previously concluded the Gentiles in unbelief, both of them down on the same level, so that he might have mercy on all, and that is where it is today, according to Paul. It is man who needs to be reconciled to God, not the other way around. â€¨

God is already reconciled to us, where our sins are concerned. It is not a sin issue, it is a son issue. What a marvelous plan Gods for us! God has kept the fingerprints of the guilt-worthy off of the righteousness he designed for the guilt-worthy. â€¨

Understanding the grace of God is an intricate part of the joy that should really be a part of every believer’s life. The grace of God has brought peace with God, is the foundation of every believer’s joy in this age. â€¨

Justification is a legal act, wherein God deems the sinner righteous on the basis of Christ’s righteousness. Justification is not a process, but is a one-time act, complete and definitive. â€¨

Justification is a legal term which changes the believing sinner’s standing before God, declaring us acquitted and accepted by God, with the guilt and penalty of our sins put away forever. Christ did not die to give us a reprieve, he did not die to give us temporary relief. â€¨

The only reason God could say through Paul, “Grace and peace be unto you“ is because his son fully paid the price. So in the midst of Paul’s troubling circumstances, he is thanking God, he is thinking what God accomplished for him through Christ.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 13, 2016)

[With Israel's earthly program being set aside, during this age of grace, ]

This age is eternal, nothing has been set aside. There will be no third Temple, no return to animal sacrifice, no return of a Kingdom known by national borders.


----------



## jmharris23 (Apr 15, 2016)

Newnature, Should a Christian's life be a life of confession, repentance, and growth in holiness?


----------



## newnature (Apr 16, 2016)

jmharris23 said:


> Newnature, Should a Christian's life be a life of confession, repentance, and growth in holiness?



Believers need not ever fear separation from God, our everlasting life with him is an absolute certainty. Physical death will not halt it, or hinder it in any way. The second death is never a threat or a possibility. Paul simply refused to allow things which were not expedient or wise to take control of him, he had the clear option to choose otherwise.â€¨

Believers need not ever fear a change in attitude from God toward us. The improper choices we make do not change the direction of God’s mind toward those who have been joined to his son, because he sees those believers IN his son. Never make the mistake when it comes to improper choices, that you can continue to make improper choices and face no consequences. â€¨

We all too often plant one crop and then before we know it, the crop we have planted is growing up all around us to the extent that what we have planted can begin to get a strangle-hold on us. It happens to those who are believers and it happens to those who are unbelievers, if something comes up, it is because we have planted an improper choice somewhere, in many cases. â€¨

Your relationship with God is not contingent upon the crops you plant and the choices you make. How much more secure could you be than to be joined to God’s son, that’s reigning in life, whether you realize it or appreciate it. Reigning in life means much more than the ability to make correct choices in our lives. â€¨

As important as it is that we make correct choices, reigning in life over sin means much, much, more than making proper choices. Paul was reigning in life from a practical perspective, because those who receive the gift of God, do in fact, reign in life. But, that does not mean that improper choices have no earthly consequences, they certainly do. While they will not affect your salvation, they can indeed wreak havoc in your life.


----------

